# Binder full of information - help fill it please!



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Now that Stark and I are starting to trial, I want to have a binder full of rules, patterns, etc.. at my disposal. 

I have already printed out the rules and pattern for the BH and such but was wondering what else I should print off/order?

I have yet to register with an affiliation.. will get on that next week so we will be ready to trial for our BH come this spring.

Any suggestions for information to have handy?

I also will keep his paperwork in the binder as well.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Print off the BH written test - there are 2 versions. Official Documents If you haven't written it before for a previous BH, you may need to write it when you do your BH.

I stuff all my "trial" paperwork items into one large clear plastic envelope: 5 gen ped, handler book, scorebook, and recent vet print out of vaccs/titres.

If you aren't a member of club yet, you may want to order your handler and scorebook nice and early just to have things in order before spring. One less thing to worry about. You can often get these where you trial (club may have some on hand for sale), but better to be safe than sorry.

If I think of anything else, I'll let you know. I'm beyond brain dead after a long haul on the computer already today LOL


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Writing a $200+ check to USCA tomorrow! Sending in a-stamps, scorebook app, two individual registrations....

I have a binder for each dog but it includes their paperwork; I generally don't print out any rules as I learn better watching and then mimicking (so I'd rather just go to a mock trial and practice a pattern than study it on paper). Same with agility and rally, I tend to decide my handling during walk-throughs and not course maps.

My binders contain every scrap of paper pertaining to that dog other than actual ribbons or anything larger (have a separate box ribbons and awards and a shelf for their plaques and trophies). I always take these with me because 1) you never know what you might need! and 2) I'd rather take it all *in* the binder than pull stuff out and risk losing it or never putting it back. For example, Pan's binder contains AKC certificate, AKC certified 4-gen pedigree, copy of USCA membership card (real card is in Nikon's binder), SV dental certificate, WDA show card, UKC registration, rabies tag and certificate, updated print-out of his health records spreadsheet (I make this), certificates for the training classes he's completed (not really useful but no where else to store them), and copies of both parents' pedigrees, registrations, OFAs/a-stamps, and breed survey reports. Nikon's binder has AKC registration, some additional copies of paperwork from getting the litter registered (sire was not AKC), UKC registration, WDA card and scorebook and show cards, USCA card and scorebook and show cards, CPE card, OFA certificates, rabies tag and certificate, scoresheets from his SDA titles, and all of his certificates and titles. Each of these documents is kept in one of those clear plastic sleeves. Then in the back pocket I keep all the other vet records. Usually I print out a document that just lists a dog's registration numbers (AKC, UKC, CPE, U-Fli, UWD/SDA), OFA numbers, parents' full names and titles, tattoo & microchip. This is the stuff I refer to often and then don't have to page through the binder.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Lies, I have a folder box for each dog (and one for the cats) too. 

I am one of those people who like to study a pattern or course well in advance and then do the walk throughs a zillion times to prepare myself. A little OCD perhaps.. lol.

I kinda like the idea of having everything in one spot, I have a lot of stuff saved in my "bookmarks" on the computer but would like to bring it out with me while I am training in case I need to refer to something, etc.

Nicole - never even thought about the written BH! Good call!

Scorebooks are being done next week with the help of my breeder.. lol, as is the handler book.

Also, can I just have copies of the 5 gen. pedigree and the titers? Or do they have to be originals?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Not sure how it works in CA but here I send in a copy of my pedigree and registration but at check-in I have to show the originals. However this has only been for shows.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Not sure how it works here... will find out today, we are training later in the afternoon.

I would imagine the same?

We are doing a conformation show at the end of this month as well as a rally through CKC in February.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

When the new rule books come out order one. You will then have all of the trial rule information at your disposal.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Lisa! I definitely plan too... I guess I am just jumping the gun.. lol. Trials don't start for another few months but we we prepare I am getting excited/nervous and want to ensure I have everything in order. 

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Not sure how it works here... will find out today, we are training later in the afternoon.
> 
> I would imagine the same?
> 
> We are doing a conformation show at the end of this month as well as a rally through CKC in February.



It might be different. I nearly entered your Sieger Show and it required less paperwork than ours, even being a non-member with "foreign" dogs. All they asked me to bring was their AKC registration and pay a little extra as a non-member of your country's GSD club.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

> Scorebooks are being done next week with the help of my breeder.. lol, as is the handler book.
> 
> Also, can I just have copies of the 5 gen. pedigree and the titers? Or do they have to be originals?


Copies are acceptable (for both the gen. ped. and the titres/vacc record). I bring my originals along just in case it is requested but to send away the ped. I used the photocopy. The copy of the ped has to be sent in with the scorebook. You can do this ahead of time (plan yourself some time to get in back in time for trial) or else the trial secretary can send it in after the trial is done (copy of the ped needs to be included with it if it the scorebook has not yet been registered with the GSSCC) and it will be returned to you via mail. Make sure your return address in the book is correct! 

Also forgot to mention to make sure you have your GSSCC membership card with you when you go trial. I keep a photocopy of this in my handler book in my dog binders with the plastic envelopes that contain the dogs' information as well. Always handy to have the copy in case you loose the original card.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Nicole!!!


----------

